# Feast yer eyes on this: The KJV Clarion Review



## matthew11v25 (Aug 18, 2011)

Here are the photos and Review by Mr. Bertrand:
Bible Design and Binding: Cambridge Clarion KJV in Black Goatskin

The ESV Edition is slated to come out around November.

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------

With an 8.75 text...65 characters per line...5.5" x 7.5" x 1.75"...I am very excited!


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like good quality all around.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 18, 2011)

I was planning on holding out for an Allan Brevier Clarendon, but I will now think hard about going with this instead. The TBS Westminster Edition is in the running as well. 

A big plus with the Cambridge Clarion is that it appears go be "black letter" whereas all recent Cambridge editions seem to have been red letter, which is a non-starter for me.


----------



## FenderPriest (Aug 18, 2011)

And I promised my wife that the Calf-skin ESV I bought last year was the last one I'd need to buy for a while.... Thanks for making me break my promise!


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 18, 2011)

The single column format looks amazing! It looks as if they plan on rolling out this style for other translations.


----------



## reformedminister (Aug 18, 2011)

I absolutely cannot stand the single column. I prefer the old fashioned typesetting and double columns with references in the middle. To each to his or her own.


----------



## dudley (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you Matthew,it looks wonderful. I love the King James Bible.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Aug 18, 2011)

I very much prefer single column. They are just easier on my diabetic eyes, I guess. I have been waiting for a really nice single column KJV with a nice large font. HOWEVER, my wife says its a sin for us to buy any more bibles. But if she doesn't know....


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 18, 2011)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> HOWEVER, my wife says its a sin for us to buy any more bibles.



 That seems to be a common occurrence!


----------



## J Miles (Aug 18, 2011)

This bible looks pretty cool, and the single column KJV looks very nice.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Aug 18, 2011)




----------

